# Wildsau?



## Moose (22. August 2004)

... am liebsten zwei Runden, gutes Wetter vorausgesetzt.
Wer fährt mit?


----------



## Wiseman (23. August 2004)

Diesem netten Angebot kann ich nicht widerstehen.

<sing=queen, bicycle race>
Bicycle bicycle bicycle
I want to ride my bicycle bicycle bicycle
I want to ride my bicycle
I want to ride my bike
I want to ride my bicycle
I want to ride it where I like
</sing>

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (23. August 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Diesem netten Angebot kann ich nicht widerstehen.
> 
> <sing=queen, bicycle race>
> Bicycle bicycle bicycle
> ...



... da waren es schon zwei!


----------



## carloz (23. August 2004)

hellas !

Wir werden warscheinlich die CTF mitnehmen 

@chris: Bissu auch da ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Wiseman (23. August 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> gutes Wetter vorausgesetzt.



Wo du gerade das Unwort des Sommers 2004 erwähnst ... es sieht leider nicht sehr gut aus -> Wetter für Samstag

sonnentanzende Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## chris84 (23. August 2004)

@carloz: wahrscheinlich nicht, mal sehen wie ich das am WE regele... Samstag muss ich wahrscheinlich nach Kastellaun, in dem Falle werde ich dann am Sonntag den Peterberg-Marathon fahren, der dürfte Streckenmäßig auch nicht schlecht sein... Wenns Wetter stimmt werd ich die 105km Runde mitnehmen...
Sollte ich Samstag wider Erwarten doch zeit haben, werd ich die Halbmarathonrunde Wildsau fahren und am Sonntag die Halbmarathonrunde Peterberg. Mal sehen wie sich das ergibt. 
Ich würde dir übrigends auch die Halbmarathonrunde empfehlen, die is sicher besser als das bisserl CTF, das lohnt sich ja sonst kaum. Schließlich will dein Bergwerk ja gefordert werden    die Halbmarathonrunde is gut zu schaffen...

Ich meld mich hier am Freitag nochmal wenn ich genau weiß was ich wo mitfahre...

MFG
Chris


----------



## Moose (23. August 2004)

Vielleicht kriegen wir ja die Original-Besetzung vom letzten Mal zusammen. Wenn wir Scottys Brille nicht verlieren, dann schaffen wir auch zwei Runden ohne Zeitnot!
Würde mich freuen ... .


----------



## Moose (23. August 2004)

*Ach ja, ich fahre morgen (Dienstag) ab 17.30 Uhr eine Runde ab Uni - natürlich nicht, wenn es wie aus Kübeln regnet.*


----------



## leeqwar (24. August 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> *Ach ja, ich fahre morgen (Dienstag) ab 17.30 Uhr eine Runde ab Uni - natürlich nicht, wenn es wie aus Kübeln regnet.*



also ich hab mich mental schon darauf vorbereitet, auf jeden fall bei jedem wetter zu kommen, um dir durch den wald zu folgen...

schade, dass am samstag wieder 2 lokale termine an einem tag sind.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (24. August 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> schade, dass am samstag wieder 2 lokale termine an einem tag sind.



Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft    euch in Freisen in der grünen Hölle zu treffen?? Wär mal wieder was kurzes für zwischendurch und ich würde doch zu gerne wissen, ob mein Rückstand auf euch langsam kleiner wird


----------



## scotty23 (24. August 2004)

Moin moin,

ja die orginal Besetzung ..... ich hoffe das klappt ??!!
ich wieder als Paceman  *mit* Brille *und* Helm.
Was sagt denn unsere Christina ???


Heute abend ... mal sehen, ich versuche es auf jeden Fall 
aber länger als 2x 7,5 Minuten braucht Ihr nicht zu warten.

schöne grüße

scotty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (24. August 2004)

@chris: Nee du, ich glaub nich, dass das jetzt schon was für mich is. Sicher, das BW kommt da mit, aber ich noch nich  ich mein, unsere 30KM Hausstrecke da in Ludweiler und so, die schaffen wir ja normal so in 1:45 rum. Aber ich weiß ned, ob ich den Marathon da so durchsteh (rein psychisch  )
Lieber mal die CTF, Marathon kann ich nächstes Jahr genug fahren.

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## leeqwar (24. August 2004)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft    euch in Freisen in der grünen Hölle zu treffen?? Wär mal wieder was kurzes für zwischendurch und ich würde doch zu gerne wissen, ob mein Rückstand auf euch langsam kleiner wird



also ich werde auf jeden fall durch die "nass-grüne hölle" (zitat n. martini)gehen. ich wäre halt gerne auch mal den wildsau gefahren... aber wenn schon durch den schlamm, dann wenigstens auf zeit   
der inzwischen wahrscheinlich bis über beide ohren motivierte und gut ausgeruhte einheimische sicherlich auch


----------



## Moose (24. August 2004)

... ich muss mich erstmal wieder ans Radfahren gewöhnen, deshalb Wildsau und keinen Ausflug in die Hölle.
Falls es heute abend nass bleibt, dann werde ich allerdings lieber meine Laufschuhe dreckig machen ... 
Ich hoffe, Ihr habt Verständnis.  
Momentan sieht es ja ganz gut aus


----------



## Einheimischer (24. August 2004)

Falls es nachher keine Sturzbäche regnet werde ich mich nach 4 Wochen!!!  das erste mal wieder auf`s Rad schwingen, ausgeruht sollte ich also sein, motiviert naja. Samstag werde ich zwar in der Hölle starten, aber ich weiss jetzt schon, das es ein Fehler ist, hat nix mit der Veranstaltung zu tun, die wird mit Sicherheit Klasse  

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (24. August 2004)

@Einheimischer:
ich hoffe, Du bist nicht losgefahren, denn hier sieht es nach Sturzbächen aus!
Ich mache einen Rückzieher ... .
Wie wäre es mit einem Ersatztermin am Do. und /oder Fr.??


----------



## Einheimischer (24. August 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> @Einheimischer:
> ich hoffe, Du bist nicht losgefahren, denn hier sieht es nach Sturzbächen aus!
> Ich mache einen Rückzieher ... .
> Wie wäre es mit einem Ersatztermin am Do. und /oder Fr.??



Doch ich bin losgefahren und hab es auch nicht bereut, war `ne Super Tour heute, inkl. Scotty23 Gedächtnissturz (nix passiert)  
Do. würde evtl. gerade noch so gehen, dann aber locker > Sa. Rennen, sag Bescheid.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (24. August 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Doch ich bin losgefahren und hab es auch nicht bereut, war `ne Super Tour heute, inkl. Scotty23 Gedächtnissturz (nix passiert)
> Do. würde evtl. gerade noch so gehen, dann aber locker > Sa. Rennen, sag Bescheid.
> 
> Grüße.



hahahahaha!
*Ich* habe bereut, *nicht* losgefahren zu sein!!! 
Nach den Sturzbächen war ja wieder strahlend blauer Himmel ... falsche Entscheidung, da kann man nichts machen.
Donnerstag locker hört sich sehr gut an!
Würde mich freuen!


----------



## Christina (24. August 2004)

Um die "Wildsau-2003-Revival-Tour" komplett zu machen: Ich bin am Samstag auch dabei! Freu mich schon, nachdem ich genau wie Moose heute die Entscheidung fürs Laufen und gegen das Biken bereut habe.   
Grüße,

Christina


----------



## Wiseman (25. August 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ...inkl. Scotty23 Gedächtnissturz (nix passiert)  ...



Habe ich mal wieder was verpasst? Insider? Oh man. Ich bin definitiv zu wenig mit euch unterwegs.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## leeqwar (25. August 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich mal wieder was verpasst? Insider? Oh man. Ich bin definitiv zu wenig mit euch unterwegs.
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



scotty hat sích in der glitischigen kurve mal übel gelegt. ich glaub seitdem hat moose das medi-pack dabei   
aber gestern die beiden synchron war auch nicht schlecht   
insgesamt war es doch sehr blutig


----------



## Wiseman (25. August 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> scotty hat sích in der glitischigen kurve mal übel gelegt. ich glaub seitdem hat moose das medi-pack dabei
> aber gestern die beiden synchron war auch nicht schlecht
> insgesamt war es doch sehr blutig



Ahh. Ich erinnere mich an die Aktion gestern. Bzw. konnte mich noch dran erinnern, dass (ich glaube es war Moose oder doch scotty  ) sich dort auch mal lang gemacht hat und seit dem bin ich da vorsichtig.

Habe den Sturz ansich zwar nicht mitbekommen, muss aber ungefähr zur gleichen Zeit so etwas wie "Vorsicht, glatt" meinen Nachfolgern zugerufen haben 

@Pandur: Wie geht es Dir denn? Alles heil überstanden?

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## scotty23 (25. August 2004)

In dieser Kurve hat es schon so mache/n gebeutelt  
Ich nenne jetzt mal keine Namen sah aber 
immer recht spektakulär aus  
Die Narbe an meinem Kinn muss ich wohl vom Schönheitschirurgen weg
machen lassen  
Aber vorher brauche ich noch Biketeile und dann reichts glaube ich nicht mehr
für die OP 

Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen .... ich habe seit dem auch so das 
ein oder andere zum verbinden dabei 


liebe grüße


----------



## Moose (25. August 2004)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> In dieser Kurve hat es schon so mache/n gebeutelt
> Ich nenne jetzt mal keine Namen sah aber
> immer recht spektakulär aus
> Die Narbe an meinem Kinn muss ich wohl vom Schönheitschirurgen weg
> ...




   
... wen hat es in der Kurve noch NICHT hingehauen???


----------



## Einheimischer (26. August 2004)

Wie sieht´s denn heute mit einer lockeren Tour aus, wg. des Wetters eher schlecht, oder?

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (26. August 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht´s denn heute mit einer lockeren Tour aus, wg. des Wetters eher schlecht, oder?
> 
> Grüße.



Wetter wäre mir noch egal, bin leider anderweitig verhindert ... 

Samstag auf seine verbliebene Kondition hoffende Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (26. August 2004)

Schade!

Aber den Gruß geb ich gerne zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (26. August 2004)

...habe leider auch keine Zeit!
Werde am Samstag wohl auch eher den Wildsaumarathon fahren als die grüne Hölle. Da ich die letzten 5 Wochen eher auf der faulen Haut gelegen habe, ist mir das CC-Rennen doch etwas zu anstrengen...
Grüße


----------



## Moose (26. August 2004)

Ich werd heute noch rollen gehen, weiss aber noch nicht so recht wann ...??


----------



## leeqwar (26. August 2004)

hab mir gestern leicht den rücken verrenkt, als ich ne treppe runter bin... das bike bleibt wohl bis samstag stehen.

@tozzi: na komm schon, hat doch spass gemacht in trier   

was ist eigentlich mit 007ike ??? der macht wahrscheinlich schon seit tagen nichts anderes als die strecke in freisen abfahren !?


----------



## Einheimischer (26. August 2004)

Ach tozzi, ich habe auch immer noch irren Muskelkater nach der Tour am Dienstag - also auch nix mehr drauf (hatte ich eh noch nie) und fahre in Freisen... Just for Fun! Ausserdem hat 007ike diesesmal keine Ausreden mehr, Topfit durch Alpencross und die Rennstrecke vor der Tür  
@leeqwar Gute Besserung, mach ja nicht schlapp - oder ist das gar nur Taktik  

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (26. August 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach tozzi, ich habe auch immer noch irren Muskelkater nach der Tour am Dienstag - also auch nix mehr drauf (hatte ich eh noch nie) und fahre in Freisen... Just for Fun! Ausserdem hat 007ike diesesmal keine Ausreden mehr, Topfit durch Alpencross und die Rennstrecke vor der Tür
> @leeqwar Gute Besserung, mach ja nicht schlapp - oder ist das gar nur Taktik
> 
> Grüße.



Ich habe übrigens auch ein "Form-Tief", zumindest was das Biken angeht. Vielleicht schaffen wir es trotzdem nächste Woche mal wieder gemeinsam auszureiten (nach Wildsau und Freisen). Ich werde auf alle Fälle die Wildsau der Hölle vorziehen und hoffe auf rege Beteiligung!
Ich wäre im Übrigen dafür, dass alle Wildsäue schon zwischen 8.00 Uhr und 9.00 Uhr starten, damit wir Zeit zum Brille suchen, Kette flicken und Müsli-Riegel einpacken haben.
Für nächste Woche schlage ich gleich mal den Dienstag als gemeinsamen Tour Tag vor.
Horrido!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (26. August 2004)

@moose

ich bin mir auch noch nicht sicher ob und wann ich mich raustrauen soll??
Wird wohl auf `ne kurze Hausrunde heute Abend rauslaufen  

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (26. August 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre im Übrigen dafür, dass alle Wildsäue schon zwischen 8.00 Uhr und 9.00 Uhr starten, damit wir Zeit zum Brille suchen, Kette flicken und Müsli-Riegel einpacken haben.
> Für nächste Woche schlage ich gleich mal den Dienstag als gemeinsamen Tour Tag vor.
> Horrido!!!



Das ist doch mal ein Wort. Von mir aus können wir uns wieder bei mir treffen, z.B. 8:15 Uhr, und dann gemeinsam dahin fahren. Einen Platz im Auto habe ich wie immer frei.

Das Wetter sagt jetzt morgens bewölkt voraus und erst mittags Regen, das reicht mit Sicherheit für eine Runde.

Vielleicht sollten wir diesmal Tupperschüsseln mitnehmen? Das Papier war doch etwas zu sehr mit den Riegeln verbunden 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Moose (26. August 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @moose
> 
> ich bin mir auch noch nicht sicher ob und wann ich mich raustrauen soll??
> Wird wohl auf `ne kurze Hausrunde heute Abend rauslaufen
> ...


Bei mir auch!
Noch ne Tasse Kaffee und dann mal irgendwann los.
Nächste Woche klappt es dann bestimmt, oder?
Moose-Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (26. August 2004)

Melde mich mal zurück!

Ist jemand schon mal die Strecke in Freisen abgefahren????? Wie es aussieht finde ich wohl wirklich keine Ausrede!  
Wollte heute oder morgen Freisen mal testen. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (26. August 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir auch!
> Noch ne Tasse Kaffee und dann mal irgendwann los.
> Nächste Woche klappt es dann bestimmt, oder?
> Moose-Grüße.



Auf jeden Fall nächste Woche!!! Wir müssen das ganze jetzt nochmal intensivieren - ist ja in letzter Zeit aus diversen Gründen alles etwas zu kurz gekommen. 

Grüße.


----------



## Einheimischer (26. August 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Melde mich mal zurück!
> 
> Ist jemand schon mal die Strecke in Freisen abgefahren????? Wie es aussieht finde ich wohl wirklich keine Ausrede!
> Wollte heute oder morgen Freisen mal testen. Kommt jemand mit?



Wilkommen zurück 007ike!

Das hört man doch gerne, mangels Motor kann ich dein Angebot die Strecke abzufahren leider nicht warnehmen und um mit dem Bike anzureisen fehlt mir die Kraft und die Motivation  

Wir sehen uns Samstag


----------



## Christina (26. August 2004)

Treffen um 8.15 h bei Wiseman klingt doch gut! Ich bin dabei.
@Moose: Soll ich dich abholen oder macht das Scotty - um die Tradition des letzten Jahres endgültig fortzuführen?   
Grüße,

Christina


----------



## Moose (27. August 2004)

Christina schrieb:
			
		

> Treffen um 8.15 h bei Wiseman klingt doch gut! Ich bin dabei.
> @Moose: Soll ich dich abholen oder macht das Scotty - um die Tradition des letzten Jahres endgültig fortzuführen?
> Grüße,
> 
> Christina



I would be eternally grateful if someone came to fetch me ... 
... Scotty, könntest Du mich in den Warndt beamen?
Christina, könntest Du einspringen, falls Scotty keinen Platz mehr hat?

Grüße,
Moose.


----------



## tozzi (27. August 2004)

@moose: ich habe auch noch einen Platz frei !
Wo wohnt denn eigentlich wiseman ?
Grüße


----------



## 007ike (27. August 2004)

@ Tozzi wie ich sehe, war das XC nix für dich! Werde mich morgen mal drann versuchen um auch endlich mit reden zu können und um zu wissen ob ich dann nächstes Jahr den Wildsau M. mitfahre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (27. August 2004)

Hi,

bin morgen leider nicht dabei ....   

Da sich die Amelie letztes Wochenende
mit dem Rad abgelegt hat/wurde und danach zwei Tage mit
schwerer Gehirnerschütterung zur Beobachtung im Krankenhaus
bleiben mußte und ich ab Mittwochs unterwegs war
sollte ich mich am WE um meine Familie kümmern   

Nächste Woche bin ich auch die ganze Woche weg ...   
ist echt schlecht bei mir im Moment ....   
Von dem schlechten Trainigszustand ganz zu schweigen ....   

ciao

scotty23 

der der jetzt ganz traurig ist ....
wei er so gerne einen auf Pacemaker gemacht hätte


----------



## tozzi (27. August 2004)

@007ike: ...doch XC ist ganz lustig und hat sogar Spaß gemacht- aber wegen meines momentanen Leistungsdefizits habe ich mich für eine lange Trainingseinheit wie Wildsau entschieden.
Da Du ja nach Deiner Alpentour bis in den letzten Zipfel durchtrainiert bist, ist die grüne Hölle genau das Richtige für Dich.Einfach immer am Hinterrad von leqwar und Eh bleiben und in der letzten Runde zuschlagen !


----------



## Wiseman (27. August 2004)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sich die Amelie letztes Wochenende
> mit dem Rad abgelegt hat/wurde und danach zwei Tage mit
> schwerer Gehirnerschütterung zur Beobachtung im Krankenhaus
> bleiben mußte


Gute Besserung für Amelie, sie hat es hoffentlich gut überstanden

Was deinen Trainingszustand angeht, das wird schon wieder 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## leeqwar (27. August 2004)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Da sich die Amelie letztes Wochenende
> mit dem Rad abgelegt hat/wurde und danach zwei Tage mit
> schwerer Gehirnerschütterung zur Beobachtung im Krankenhaus
> ...



au nein, die arme. dann wünsch ich ihr mal gute besserung an dieser stelle !!! 

ich verkneife mir jetzt rückschlüsse vom väterlichen verhalten, dass sich evtl auf das der kinder umlegen könnte   

@tozzi: jetzt gib dem 007ike nicht noch tipps, der könig der höhenmeter ist auch so schon ein respektabler gegner


----------



## scotty23 (27. August 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ich verkneife mir jetzt rückschlüsse vom väterlichen verhalten, dass sich evtl auf das der kinder umlegen könnte



 

ne ne die Amelie ist ca. 8 - 10 km super gefahren, bis dann so ein
Vollidiot mit seinen 90 kg dachte er müsse die Amelie mal vom Rad stoßen,
ich mußte echt an mir halten .... nicht dass die Amelie auf einmal 
daraus rückschlüsse vom väterlichen verhalten zieht   

ciao


----------



## carloz (27. August 2004)

Oh mann....kann man joggen verlernen ?   
Das warn jetzt nur 6km ich fühl mich, als wär ich 40 gelaufn.
Das das son Unterschied isch zum radeln...krass 

So nun hab ich noch ein wenig Huddel mittem Michelin UST.
Hab hoite meine AirBase Luftpumpe bekommen und werd dann gleich mal wieder nen Flickversuch unternehmen. Zur Not habich noch einen neuen Pneu da liegen.

Von Euch fährt ja morgen keiner CTF, oder ?
Ich wär dann alleine, da mein Kollege nen Leistenbruch hat und im KH liegt   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Wiseman (27. August 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Von Euch fährt ja morgen keiner CTF, oder ?
> Ich wär dann alleine


Wie schon einer der Vorredner, ich glaube es war chris84 gesagt hat, der Marathon ist nicht so schwer (überwiegend Waldautobahn) und eine Runde hat 58km bei 1400hm, was durchaus zu schaffen ist. Natürlich darf man dann nicht, wie ich, den Fehler machen, sich auf den ersten Kilometern die Kanne zu geben um dann nach der Hälfte, auf Sparflamme fahrend, eingeholt zu werden 

<ausschweif>
Für alle die dabei waren muss ich zu meiner Verteidigung sagen, dass ich echt gefroren habe und meinen ersten spürbaren Krampf hatte  aber das ist alles keine Entschuldigung, ich weis.
</ausschweif>

Um mal wieder ein Zitat anzubringen, frei nach dem Motto:


			
				Roman Polanski schrieb:
			
		

> "Wer eine Schlacht gewinnen will, muß denken, daß er der Sieger ist. Man kann eine Schlacht auch verlieren, wenn man denkt, man ist der Sieger. Aber man kann nie und nimmer gewinnen, wenn man sich für einen Verlierer hält."


Wir sind wahrscheinlich zwischen 8:45-9:00 Uhr am Start.

GreetZ,
Wiseman
P.S.: Das wollte ich schon immer mal schreiben  nix für ungut.


----------



## carloz (27. August 2004)

@Wiseman: Da spricht wohl sehr viel Warheit aus dir 

Naja, ich hab den UST jetzt (hoffe ich) im Griff. Wenn ich dann moin da bin gugg ich ma. Blamieren kann man sich schliesslich auch im heimischen Wald 

greetZ und maybe biZ moinfrüh
CarloZ


----------



## 007ike (27. August 2004)

an alle die in Freisen starten wollen, es ist matschig! Weiß gar nicht was ich für Reifen aufziehen soll! Der Explorer war heute überfordert. Ansich ist die Strecke sehr schön, abwechslungsreich und auch nicht zu schwierig, aber matschig. Was wird das morgen wenn da alle lang fahren??? Wie sind denn die Mythos bei Matsch und Nässe? Da hätte ich noch ein Paar von im Keller.
Ab wann seit ihr denn in Freisen?

Hoffe ich finde noch einen Betreuer, aber i.M. siehts damit nicht so gut aus....................


----------



## Christina (27. August 2004)

Oh Scotty, dann mal gute Besserung an Amelie!
@Moose: Bin dann morgen um 8.00 h vor deiner Tür, also ich meine vor der gleichen Tür wie am Sonntag.   
Einen schönen Abend noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (27. August 2004)

Christina schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Scotty, dann mal gute Besserung an Amelie!
> @Moose: Bin dann morgen um 8.00 h vor deiner Tür, also ich meine vor der gleichen Tür wie am Sonntag.
> Einen schönen Abend noch!



PERFEKT !!!
DANKE!


----------



## Moose (27. August 2004)

@Scotty: von mir auch ganz liebe Grüße an Amelie. Sag ihr, dass sie demnächst auf der Saar fahren darf!


----------



## LoR_1 (27. August 2004)

Ich will auch mit...

Werd versuchen auch gegen 09:00 Uhr am Start zu sein... 

Evtl. bis morgen!


----------



## scotty23 (27. August 2004)

Danke für die Besserungswünsche werde ich
natürlich ausrichten.Es geht ihr auch schon
wieder gut wir gehen morgen wieder Radeln   

Wünsche euch viel Spass morgen und gutes Wetter.   

@Mosse
Das mit der Saar ist vorgemerkt sie freuen sich
auch schon drauf 


ciao

scotty23


----------



## tozzi (27. August 2004)

Na dann bis morgen 8.15 bei Wiseman !
@007ike: so schlimm wie in Trier kann das dort gar nicht sein, also hau' rein !


----------



## Moose (27. August 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann bis morgen 8.15 bei Wiseman !
> @007ike: so schlimm wie in Trier kann das dort gar nicht sein, also hau' rein !



Genau! Haut alle rein.
Morgen haben wir einfach unterschiedliche Missionen: möglichst schnell fahren oder möglichst lang. 
Viel Spass an alle (... und macht es nicht so spannend wie Gunn-Rita Dahle ... Kette usw ...!)
Bis Dienstag (hoffentlich) bzw. bis morgen.
Moose.

@Scotty: lass uns mal über einen Termin nachdenken, okay?


----------



## leeqwar (27. August 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ab wann seit ihr denn in Freisen?



hmm, kommt aufs wetter an. wir starten glaub ich um 15.30 h. würd sagen, so ab 13.30-14.00 h vielleicht   

den wildsäuen viel spass morgen


----------



## carloz (28. August 2004)

Moin,

also ich war nich dabei.
Erstens wegen einem Muskelkater und 2. wegen des Wetters 
Okay, 3. vielleicht, weil ich meinem Reifen ned so trau und keine CO2 Patronen mehr für die Pumpe hab. Und auch keinen Notschlauch.

Sei es drum.
Das nächste mal bin ich wieder dabei vorrausgesetzt es rechnet nich so.

Hoffe ihr seid alle gut durchgekommen ?!
Könnt ja mal Erlebnisbericht posten...natürlich nur nach den Nudeln 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Wiseman (28. August 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ja mal Erlebnisbericht posten...natürlich nur nach den Nudeln


Also, Nudeln hatte ich noch keine, aber hier trotzdem ein Fazit:

Ich fand die Strecke wie letztes Jahr angenehm zu fahren, allerdings hat es stellenweise schon recht rutschige Passagen, vor allem die letzten paar Kilometer.
Das Wetter war zwar nicht doll, aber immerhin war es so warm, dass man trotz leichten Regens nicht wirklich "gefroren" hat.
Christina, Moose, Michael (liebe Grüße hier nochmal an unseren neuen Freund, der sich uns angeschlossen hat) und ich sind trotzdem nur eine Runde gefahren. Hat eigentlich auch gereicht, alles andere wäre wahrscheinlich in Schmerzen ausgeartet.
Wir haben an den entsprechenden Stellen Gedenkminuten eingelegt und derer gedacht die dieses Mal nicht mitkommen konnten.

Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder und dann zählen keine Ausreden wie Muskelkater, kaputte Ketten oder Schlafmangel 

Grüße,
Wiseman

Dieser Post ist Scotty23, Christina, Moose und Tozzi gewidmet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (28. August 2004)

oki, ist notiert, SIR ! 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## tozzi (28. August 2004)

@ alle Wildsäue:
Sorry, wäre gerne mitgefahren- mein Rad war leider nicht fahrbereit.Wollte meine neuen Laufräder montieren, habe alles soweit vorbereitet-doch dann merkte ich, daß mit der HR-Nabe etwas nicht stimmte.Zum zurückbauen und ummontieren war ich dann schon zu müde... (ca 4 Uhr heute morgen)
Aus lauter Frust habe ich mich dann ins Bett gelegt.So ein Mist !
@wisemann: Danke für die Widmung   
Grüße


----------



## 007ike (28. August 2004)

Hab auch noch keine Nudel, aber auch mal ein kurzes fazit aus der grünen Hölle:

Ach du Schande! Ist XC so anstrengend!!!!! Bei diesem Wetter und dem Schlamm gab es entsprechend viele Schiebepassagen, die mir echt die letzte Kraft geraubt haben. Erstaunlicher weiße war ich fast 2 Runden recht dicht hinter Leeqwar. Aber in der 3. Runde hatte ich einen kleinen Einbruch, in der 4. Runde konnte ich wieder einen Platz gut machen und denn noch mal verteidigen, so dass ich eigendlich recht zufrieden bin, ohne zu wissen wo ich jetzt gelandet bin. Irgendwo 2-3 Plätze hinter Leeqwar!  

Kurz um, werde wohl auch wieder XC fahren, wobei ich aber Marathons lieber mag! Freue mich schon auf St.Ingbert.   Da sehen wir uns alle wieder, hurra!!!


----------



## carloz (28. August 2004)

na super,

war grad fahren. Ging saugut. 
Hätt ich die Wildsau auch mitnehmen können *brummel* 
Seh zwar aus wie eine, aber es war schön 
Dann noch ne schöne Straßenrunde...top. 
Der Reifen hielt auch. 

Man soll ned so viel denken, einfach fahrn...
man lernt eben nie aus.

greetZ an alle NudelfreakZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (28. August 2004)

@Carloz: Dann hau dir jetzt mal fix ne Ladung Nudeln rein und komm morgen nach Theley   
und nicht überlegen, einfach fahren!   

Wenns morgen früh nicht Hunde und Katzen regnet fahre ich dort. aber Wetter und streckenbedingt wahrscheinlich nur Halbmarathon...
Bin mal gespannt...

MFG
Chris


----------



## leeqwar (28. August 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch noch keine Nudel, aber auch mal ein kurzes fazit aus der grünen Hölle:
> 
> Ach du Schande! Ist XC so anstrengend!!!!! Bei diesem Wetter und dem Schlamm gab es entsprechend viele Schiebepassagen, die mir echt die letzte Kraft geraubt haben. Erstaunlicher weiße war ich fast 2 Runden recht dicht hinter Leeqwar. Aber in der 3. Runde hatte ich einen kleinen Einbruch, in der 4. Runde konnte ich wieder einen Platz gut machen und denn noch mal verteidigen, so dass ich eigendlich recht zufrieden bin, ohne zu wissen wo ich jetzt gelandet bin. Irgendwo 2-3 Plätze hinter Leeqwar!
> 
> Kurz um, werde wohl auch wieder XC fahren, wobei ich aber Marathons lieber mag! Freue mich schon auf St.Ingbert.   Da sehen wir uns alle wieder, hurra!!!



he he,
hab deinen atem im nacken gespürt   
richtig rund liefs nicht. mal sehen, wie es bei ripII aussieht...  bei den vielen ausfällen konnte man froh sein, überhaupt ins ziel zu kommen.
ich wurde übrigens neunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (28. August 2004)

dann müßte ich elfter oder zwölfter sein??? Bin mal gespannt, fürs erste XC liefs nicht schlecht. Schade dass ich tags vor RIP II den Vulkanbike fahre, aber der war letztes Jahr soooooooooooooooo schön


----------



## Moose (29. August 2004)

Mein Fazit:
Wäre gerne die zweite Runde gefahren, aber der Matsch hat mir und meinem Material doch sehr zugesetzt. Eine Runde war definitiv genug!
Danke an die Begleitung. Scotty, auch ohne Brille suchen waren wir kaum schneller!
Grüße.


----------

